# NL: Spring sales fair Brabant-ZO



## Marc (Apr 16, 2011)

The Dutch Orchid Society Brabant-ZO will be hosting a Spring sales fair on saturday the 23d of April.

The fair will be open for public from 9:30H till 12:00H

Admittance fee is 1,- euro

Location:

Gemeenschapshuis “Het Klooster” 
Hoogstraat 6
Waalre ( close to the city Eindhoven )
the Netherlands 

Various nurseries will have a sales table but there will also be enthousiasts there that have rented a table to sell their plants.

I'll try to get a list of the nurseries that will be selling at this fair.

Gemeenschapshuis “Het Klooster” Hoogstraat 6 te Waalre 

I'll be there myself as well.


----------



## Marc (Apr 19, 2011)

Herman Terborg will have a sales booth there:

http://www.botorch.com/

There are more serious breeders there but they don't have a website of their own so I can't say much about them. Also there will be some hobyist there selling their plants.

Bert van Zuylen will also have a stand, he specializes in Orchidbooks from all over the world. As far as I can tell from his site both new and 2nd hand.

Unfortunately his site is in Dutch:

http://www.boekenbeurs-bvz.nl/


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2011)

oooohhhh! Terborg has large size isabelia virginalis!!


----------



## Marc (Apr 23, 2011)

And I'm back, was a nice small event with a total of about 10-12 people selling orchids. Had some nice chats and got rid of the glaucophyllum hybrid that I posted in the photo section a month ago or so.

Not a lot of Paph for sale, only 1 table was selling a couple of paphs but I wasn't interested in them.

All in all a small fun event but unfortunately no bargains for me.


----------

